# Railroad Crossing "Fail"



## The Metropolitan (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbhz8y_ra...ossing-fail_fun

Unreal!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 31, 2010)

The train won.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 31, 2010)

seen it before but how do you miss a train like that.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 31, 2010)

Cell phone?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 31, 2010)

heres a link to the news report http://www.newsobserver.com/business/local...tory/39890.html doesn't say if he was on a cellphone or not but he was charged with failure to reduce speed.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wasn't this brought up in another topic a few weeks ago? :huh:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 31, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> Wasn't this brought up in another topic a few weeks ago? :huh:


I think I posted the video about then in response to something else. It's been around a while. This may be the 1st time it's the subject of a thread. As far as I can recall anyway.

edit:

Way back on 12/22

old thread


----------



## DET63 (Feb 1, 2010)

One comment in response (at newsobserver.com):



> I think this could have been much worse crash; prior to hitting the train, the car appeared to be heading towards the crowd of people beyond the other side of the road. Looking at the video, we can see the car drift across the centerline as the road curves right, wind up on the wrong side of the road and start drifting back to the right side. At impact with the train, the car was straddling the center line


I saw that too, and wonder if the driver was on drugs or at least intoxicated.

I wish the crossing would have had gates, though I doubt it would have mattered. The bells and flashing signals were working properly, and, even if they weren't—or were non-existent—the fact remains that the train was already long in the freakin' crossing when the accident occurred. The car didn't hit an engine; it hit one of the cars at the back or at least in the middle of the train.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Aloha

Do you think the driver told his insurance co the train jumped in front of him? Tis driver may also be the one that can hit the broadside of a barn.


----------

